# Riduko Senin vs Aizen



## chjam3 (Oct 7, 2009)

I know the victor but u decide


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Oct 7, 2009)

We can only powerscale with Rikudo Sennin.

But even then, we don't know if he was massively stronger than the rest of the Naruto-verse, or just some what stronger than like, Madara or something.


----------



## Hadesama (Oct 7, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> We can only powerscale with Rikudo Sennin.
> 
> But even then, we don't know if he was massively stronger than the rest of the Naruto-verse, or just some what stronger than like, Madara or something.




Rikudou Senin create the 9 Bijuus, he created the moon and sealed there the body of the 10 tailed beast, then he became the Jinchuriki of the 10 tailed beasts become escencially a god, then when he was about to die he split the chakra of the 10 tailed beast into the 9 animals, with his powers alone it was enough to defeat the 10 tailed beast and after becoming his jinchurikin thus attaining the beast's power he became escencially a god


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 7, 2009)

Are we allowed to post spoilers in the OBD?

But yea with recent info i'd say rikudou takes this, guy was pretty much a god at his peak.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2009)

Considering the Spoilers it's not a stretch to think that Rikudou Sennin could solo the HST.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 7, 2009)

Aizen reveals that the Rikudo Sennin doesn't actually exist and that he's been using his Zanpakuto to break the fourth wall and convince everyone that he does.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 7, 2009)

I am still skeptical.........is this guy leagues above even Avatar Aang because I remembered people wanked him to godly notions as well.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> I am still skeptical.........is this guy leagues above even Avatar Aang because I remembered people wanked him to godly notions as well.



The guy created the moon and took out a creature that was stronger than all the bijuu combined by himself and then became it's host.

Madara explicitly stated that he was the strongest person to ever exist. He absolutely shits on everyone in Narutoverse

It's pretty obvious he is above Avatar Aang in everything.


----------



## Hadesama (Oct 7, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> I am still skeptical.........is this guy leagues above even Avatar Aang because I remembered people wanked him to godly notions as well.



Avatar Aang? LOL This guy is leagues above avatar roku and Kyoshi, he is above the water spirit and the moon spirit, HE CREATED THE MOON with his own power to seal a beast that could destroy the planet, after that he absorved the beasts powers becomine escencially a god, after that he divided the beasts power into 9 animals to make what we know today as the most powerful creatures in Narutoverse, Rikudou Senin was a planet buster alone, and with the power of thr 10 tails within him his powers as with every Jinchuriki was amplified at least by 10


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 7, 2009)

Great scott.........if the spoilers are true that would bring Narutoverse up the food chain  That means the old classic Method of Test page should be rewrited. LOL no more Narutoverse rape. Interesting..................I wonder what Zetta thinks. Then every Narutoverse vs thread should include whether or not Rikudo Sennin be included. But Aizen on the other hand , lets not underestimate the king of trolls tite Kubo


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2009)

Yep it looks like we need a new method of test verse people. Any ideas .


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 7, 2009)

Uhh....Twilight?


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah I nominate Twilight but we need to ask either EM or Zetta.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Oct 7, 2009)

Hadesama said:


> Rikudou Senin create the 9 Bijuus, he created the moon and sealed there the body of the 10 tailed beast, then he became the Jinchuriki of the 10 tailed beasts become escencially a god, then when he was about to die he split the chakra of the 10 tailed beast into the 9 animals, with his powers alone it was enough to defeat the 10 tailed beast and after becoming his jinchurikin thus attaining the beast's power he became escencially a god



Wait, where did you get this?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Wait, where did you get this?



I don't think it said he is a planet buster. But he can probably at least be a life wiper.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Oct 7, 2009)

^ I found the spoilers.

I won't make any judgments on the outcome of this thread until next chapter, since the last time I checked out spoilers, they were bullshit.


----------



## Hadesama (Oct 7, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Wait, where did you get this?



Confirmed spoilers, a 10 tailed beast with a planet busting capability existed, yet Rikudou Senin overpowered this creature on its own and then created the moon and sealed the beast body there, then he proceed to absorb his powers and became the 10 tailed beast host thus having his powers + all the infinite power of this 10 tails, when he was about to die he split the beast power into 9 beast, the kyubi is NOTHING compared to this beast and has already infinite chakra, Rikudou Senin was above planet busting capabilities now imagine that with super infinite power up.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Oct 7, 2009)

^ I don't trust spoilers. 

Last time I checked them out, they were total bullshit.

Yamato ended dead.


----------



## Hadesama (Oct 7, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> ^ I don't trust spoilers.
> 
> Last time I checked them out, they were total bullshit.
> 
> Yamato ended dead.



This one are confirmed spoilers, but you are in your right to believe them or not, just wait for the manga and you will see. If they are fake you can kick my balls to the next week.


----------



## Hadesama (Oct 7, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I don't think it said he is a planet buster. But he can probably at least be a life wiper.



This bijuu had the power to destroy the world, the moon itself (Rikudou crated the moon) has the power to destroy the world and Rikudou defeated this bijuu and absorved his powers, he could do this with limited chakra, now imagine with super infinite chakra (the Kyuubi already has infnite and he is nothing compared to 10 tails)


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Oct 7, 2009)

And may I ask who confirmed this?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 7, 2009)

RS solos OP, Bleach and Naruto.


----------



## Hadesama (Oct 7, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> RS solos OP, Bleach and Naruto.



I have some dobuts on OP even with the 10 tails power, but certainly Bleach and Naruto


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 7, 2009)

Hadesama said:


> This bijuu had the power to destroy the world, the moon itself (Rikudou crated the moon) has the power to destroy the world and Rikudou defeated this bijuu and absorved his powers, he could do this with limited chakra, now imagine with super infinite chakra (the Kyuubi already has infnite and he is nothing compared to 10 tails)



You can't actually have super infinite power, the fact that Kyubi is part of 10 tails means that it is not infinite or else all Biju would have infinite power because 
infinity/any number is still infinity so unless they all have infinite chakra (the fact that kyubi is stronger that the other disproves this) the 10tails does not have infinite chakra.

Though I guess this is a moot point at the point of 10 tails you might as well have infinite.

Also being the size of the moon won't make you a planet buster instantly, I mean this is fiction really, if the 10 tails was the size of the moon it's sheer gravity should have killed all life, and from what we know he used Chibaku Tensai so we can assume that the moon is larger than the creature it contains.
_____________________


Also I can say Bleach is confirmed Nja always has the true spoilers.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 7, 2009)

Hadesama said:


> I have some dobuts on OP even with the 10 tails power, but certainly Bleach and Naruto



Why not OP again? Give a reason, no one in OP is even 1% this if it actually is true.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Why not OP again? Give a reason, no one in OP is even 1% this if it actually is true.



KN6 already created energy blasts that shit on anything ever done in one piece, and killer bee in bijuu mode did something similar, so I'd say it's safe to assume anything stronger than both combined would reduce the current setting (marinford + new world pirates) to dust in one blast.


----------



## Mio (Oct 7, 2009)

Narutoverse would beat One Piece with these new Rikudou Sennin feats but i doubt against Bleach, it's a very haxxed verse.

Aizen can literally make RS think he's in wonderland riding ponies while he's shoving his sword up his ass.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 7, 2009)

Mio said:


> Narutoverse would beat One Piece with these new Rikudou Sennin feats but i doubt against Bleach, it's a very haxxed verse.
> 
> Aizen can literally make RS think he's in wonderland riding ponies while he's shoving his sword up his ass.



Yeah, because in Naruto there aren't people able to make Genjutsu, and RS isn't the one who created the jutsus.


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

Unknown said:


> Yeah, because in Naruto there aren't people able to make Genjutsu, and RS isn't the one who created the jutsus.



Indeed. 

Rikudo Sennin =  god

Aizen wants to be a god.


----------



## Antitard (Oct 7, 2009)

Lol the highest tier of Narutoverse gets introduced so it gets wanked to the max. Aizen's goal is to confront the Spirit King, the highest being in Bleach.. the existence of Spirit King being confirmed is enough alone to shit on RS. 

However OP gets lowered down to the bottom of the pile then. It seems that OP's highest tier is Dragon or WB or Sengoku.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 7, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> And may I ask who confirmed this?



The same person who has been providing all of the spoilers complete with a full script every issue for the past 5 or 6 months.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 7, 2009)

It looks like  Riduko Senin is strong enough to hang around with Nippon Ichi Software's Low Tiers


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, that's just fucking cheap. Practically everyone in Naruto isn't worth shit, and there's one person who could solo the HST?

....



Now a lot of my "characters who're weak but could solo Narutoverse, demonstrating its fail" list will be invalid due to _one person_ who isn't even part of the actual storyline.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 7, 2009)

Antitard said:


> Lol the highest tier of Narutoverse gets introduced so it gets wanked to the max. Aizen's goal is to confront the Spirit King, the highest being in Bleach.. the existence of Spirit King being confirmed is enough alone to shit on RS.
> 
> However OP gets lowered down to the bottom of the pile then. It seems that OP's highest tier is Dragon or WB or Sengoku.



Yeah, but has ever said that the king of the SS is more powerful than Yamamoto for example.


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Well, that's just fucking cheap. Practically everyone in Naruto isn't worth shit, and there's one person who could solo the HST?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



He was the God of shinobi, the grandfather to the Narutoverse, and the creator of ninjutsu and it's cheap?  Right.

And high-tiers can blast mountains apart so I don't see how they are worth shit.


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Oct 7, 2009)

chjam3 said:


> I know the victor but u decide



wai till kubo power up aizen with multy star capacity and durability


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

Antitard said:


> Lol the highest tier of Narutoverse gets introduced so it gets wanked to the max. Aizen's goal is to confront the Spirit King, the highest being in Bleach.. the existence of Spirit King being confirmed is enough alone to shit on RS.
> 
> However OP gets lowered down to the bottom of the pile then. It seems that OP's highest tier is Dragon or WB or Sengoku.



We don't even know if the Spirit King is just a figurehead or a physical fighter. Just stop.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 7, 2009)

The fact that he needs the Royal Guard at all suggests the former/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2009)

Rikoudu blows up the entire planet because that's one his jutsu.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 7, 2009)

And isn't only RS, character like Naruto, Killer Bee, Yugito Nii.., are quite understimated due to the lack of good speed feat calcs (not to the lack of speed, feats, but to the lack of good calcs about their speed feats).

Killer Bee was multy mountain buster easily, Deidara could kill himslef making a 10 Km explosion... Pain destryed a land as big as a mountain and half, maybe more, to create the Tsibaku Tensei, and he said that he could make it even bigger, meaning he could destroy much more land...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 7, 2009)

Because at the end of the day if you get speedblitzed and taken out, your firepower is useless.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 7, 2009)

What I mean is that their speed feats calc are wrong, and that they probably have enough speed to keep with other manga's high tiers, but they have more firepower.

Killer Bee being mach 1.7, when he is a top tier Jounnin, and a Genin Lee was faster is ridiculous. Their calcs are bad made, a genin Naruto in KN0/1 was put as transonic, so slower than Lee with doors, and that is ridiculous too.


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

Killerbee is more like top tier Kage not jounin. 

With tails he is faster much like Kyuubi Naruto.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 7, 2009)

Narutoverses problem has pretty much always been durability and speed

Not power

That changed abit though from the point when Killerbee got introduced


----------



## Unknown (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah, but Killer Bee's speed feat calc put him under Genin Lee, and that's absurd.

And about durability, Naruto verse has quite good durability, even fodder can tank being pierced by giant shurikens, like first chapter Iruka.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 7, 2009)

I was speaking when compared to the others in the trinity mostly

And as i said, this started to change abit with Killerbee and onwards


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 7, 2009)

Unknown said:


> And isn't only RS, character like Naruto, Killer Bee, Yugito Nii.., are quite understimated due to the lack of good speed feat calcs (not to the lack of speed, feats, but to the lack of good calcs about their speed feats).
> 
> Killer Bee was multy mountain buster easily, Deidara could kill himslef making a 10 Km explosion... Pain destryed a land as big as a mountain and half, maybe more, to create the Tsibaku Tensei, and he said that he could make it even bigger, meaning he could destroy much more land...



Killerbee was a single mountain buster, _arguably_, since he took out a good portion of one. Deidara's explosion was nowhere near 10 km. The area of a village  and a bit underneath it is a somewhat middling mountain, and character fallible statements like his being able to make it much bigger don't count for shit.



Roxxas said:


> He was the God of shinobi, the grandfather to the Narutoverse, and the creator of ninjutsu and it's cheap?  Right.
> 
> And high-tiers can blast mountains apart so I don't see how they are worth shit.



The power distribution of everyone else ranging from street-level to mountain+ at best, and him being a planet buster makes it cheap no matter what his position...

You don't see how they're worth shit? We agree!

Grammar aside, that's only Pein and Killerbee anyway. So...big whoop, two characters can mountain-bust.


----------



## AeroNin (Oct 7, 2009)

even if RS can solo HST the rest of his verse is crap


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 7, 2009)

Lmao At the Naruto spoilers, Kishi has really fucked up his own manga. It was cool and all when they were ninja's with the odd Supernatural skill here and there but now it's Powerup with this shit powerup with that shit.


----------



## God (Oct 7, 2009)

Rikudo can solo Bleachverse.


----------



## AeroNin (Oct 7, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Rikudo can solo Bleachverse.



At the end of the day its still speedblitz

he has great firepower, but we know nothing else

Although that will change, RS will be lightspeed and has enough durability to tank the sun exploding but kubo will still out troll kishi


----------



## God (Oct 7, 2009)

We dont know anything about his speed, so you have no base to claim speedblitz.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 7, 2009)

I see you guys are taking this well


----------



## Unknown (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL Killer Bee just mountain busting:

The red circles are mountains, the blue ones are the explosion, the explosion is bigger than 5 or 6 mountains together.

Now Pain:

Here too, the land Pain destroyed is bigger than the mountains that are near there.

Deidara's explosion:

*Spoiler*: __ 







As Deidara said, the explosion blast 10 Km radius, so 20 Km diameter, you can see how small were the mountains in comparasion.

Yugito Nii was a mountain buster:


And for the speed feats, I have already said that the calcs are terribles, how can Gennin Lee be faster than base Killer Bee....


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

I doubt Deidara's explosion was 10km or even close to 20km(that's just stupid. ) but it definitely looked like it could bust a small mountain.

And Yugito wasn't a mountain buster. That's more like a very large hill/skyscraper.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Oct 7, 2009)

Cubey said:


> We dont know anything about his speed, so you have no base to claim speedblitz.



In Naruto when they use their beasts power they get a stat boost in accordance to how much power they draw.

So, I could assume a speed blitz would be out of the question.

And isn't blitzes countered by fast regen and durability?


----------



## Unknown (Oct 7, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> I doubt Deidara's explosion was 10km or even close to 20km(that's just stupid. ) but it definitely looked like it could bust a small mountain.
> 
> And Yugito wasn't a mountain buster. That's more like a very large hill/skyscraper.



Yeah, because Deidara said, it, and the explosion was way bigger than the town and mountains surronding the explosion, by far.

And Yugito Nii took half a mountain, no a small one, but a normal one, that was way bigger than a normal buldings, while trying to kill Kakuzu and Hidan..., so is pretty clear that if she aimed for the mountain she'll have busted it.

Please don't try to deny what anyone can see in the images I put.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 7, 2009)

Rikudou can use any jutsu. Mass clone spam, death power and bam Aizen is dead.


Add Jyuubi tails and this is a super stomp.


Then he makes 15 moons for the fucking lulz!!!!


----------



## AeroNin (Oct 7, 2009)

coming from the guy that says OPverse can only react to KN6 speeds this is lolz


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 7, 2009)

He might make a 100000000 clones just to play Shinra Tensei tennis!!!!


----------



## Ulti (Oct 7, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Rikudou can use any jutsu. Mass clone spam, death power and bam Aizen is dead.
> 
> 
> Add Jyuubi tails and this is a super stomp.
> ...



My eyes


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 7, 2009)

Or he might make 21902910920 clones and spam jutsu of all kinds for the lulz!! 


Add Jyuubi and this is super stompage!


----------



## AeroNin (Oct 7, 2009)

Uggggg

OBD is gonna suck with this guy here


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 7, 2009)

AeroNin said:


> Uggggg
> 
> OBD is gonna suck with this guy here



I've always been here!!!



I only really started posting till *you* challenged me!!


----------



## AeroNin (Oct 7, 2009)

ok, your saying RS can solo onepiece with one jutsu and that onepiece can only react to kn6 speeds. go make a thread and lets talk


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 7, 2009)

AeroNin said:


> ok, your saying RS can solo onepiece with one jutsu and that onepiece can only react to kn6 speeds. go make a thread and lets talk



I'm in the hyper mood!

Bring it on!!!

After we discuss how Aizen-Shinra Tensei tennis will go.:ho


----------



## AeroNin (Oct 7, 2009)

go make a thread in anime/manga section

and you havnt proved to me how he doesnt get speedblitzed


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 7, 2009)

AeroNin said:


> go make a thread in anime/manga section
> 
> and you havnt proved to me how he doesnt get speedblitzed



Why should I make the thread if you called me out?

You haven't proved to me how he does et blitzed without the use of subjective calculations.:ho






Oh yea!! Maybe he uses the Jyuubi speed to blitz.


----------



## AeroNin (Oct 7, 2009)

wtf

jyuubi doesnt have speedfeats no bijuu does and no bijuu is as fast as bleach characters

i dont even read bleach but i know there above narutoverse in speed department by alot

stop using that smile, its annoying


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 7, 2009)

AeroNin said:


> wtf
> 
> jyuubi doesnt have speedfeats no bijuu does and no bijuu is as fast as bleach characters
> 
> i dont even read bleach but i know there above narutoverse in speed department by alot



Rikudou Sennin hasn't actually fought yet this thread exists!!


I use the actual panels for calculations, not the OBD wiki!

I've been here since 07 and I know the Narutoverse is highly underrated here!







> stop using that smile, its annoying



You call me out on a Rikudou day and didn't expect this?!


----------



## AeroNin (Oct 7, 2009)

let me see these calculations that make narutoverse above bleach and onepiece

and people are using him in threads based on powerscaling, so by powerscaling RS is low-end hypersonic.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 7, 2009)

AeroNin said:


> let me see these calculations that make narutoverse above bleach and onepiece



I base it on individual characters not an entire verse!


----------



## AeroNin (Oct 7, 2009)

and what indiviual character in naruto is faster than someone like starkk


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

2 Trolls enter, no one leaves. (Hopefully)


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 7, 2009)

AeroNin said:


> and what indiviual character in naruto is faster than someone like starkk



I can't be bothered to look through panels. But I know Starrk is faster than a lot. He's numero uno for a reason!!


----------



## AeroNin (Oct 7, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> 2 Trolls enter, no one leaves. (Hopefully)



im no troll, i can agree that RS is stronger than anyone in HST (unless WB's planet busting thing is true)

this guy though is spamming the crap out of everything


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 7, 2009)

Whats HST?



AeroNin said:


> im no troll, i can agree that RS is stronger than anyone in HST (unless WB's planet busting thing is true)



What if we mention Rinnegan's death power thing?



> this guy though is spamming the crap out of everything





Only 'cause you called me out!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 7, 2009)

Frankly I think we should hold off on Riduko threads, until we know more about him. 

Anyways until we get more info on his feats and speed, i'm afraid i'm going to have to go with Aizen.


----------



## AeroNin (Oct 7, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Whats HST?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what death power thing are you talking about


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 7, 2009)

AeroNin said:


> what death power thing are you talking about



You forgot the power of the seventh path?!


----------



## Ulti (Oct 7, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> 2 Trolls enter, no one leaves. (Hopefully)



This

10char


----------



## Hadesama (Oct 7, 2009)

AeroNin said:


> even if RS can solo HST the rest of his verse is crap



He still solo the HST


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 7, 2009)

Seriously whats HST?


----------



## Ulti (Oct 7, 2009)

Holy Shounen Trinity

Consists of Naruto, Bleach and One Piece.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, also called Big Three due to their popularity on the internet if I recall.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 7, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Holy Shounen Trinity
> 
> Consists of Naruto, Bleach and One Piece.





Tranquil Fury said:


> Yes, also called Big Three due to their popularity on the internet if I recall.





Oh I see. Thanks for that.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2009)

Lol at the thought of narutoverse having a character that fucks up the power order majorly.


----------



## AeroNin (Oct 7, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Lol at the thought of narutoverse having a character that fucks up the power order majorly.



and madara with the 10-tails power and full EMS will still lose to rasengan+kb feint

nice, narutoverse is back at the bottom


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

Not really, because he would be an immortal god. Naruto needs to do a KB + Rasengan feint before he attains that power.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2009)

AeroNin said:


> and madara with the 10-tails power and full EMS will still lose to rasengan+kb feint
> 
> nice, narutoverse is back at the bottom


Or rather it'd mean rasengan is a moon buster and kb creation is FTL

You heard it here first


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Oct 7, 2009)

No one answered my question.

Who confirmed the spoilers to be true?


----------



## Hadesama (Oct 7, 2009)

AeroNin said:


> and madara with the 10-tails power and full EMS will still lose to rasengan+kb feint
> 
> nice, narutoverse is back at the bottom



Not really, even if Madara failed RS still takes the entire narutoverse up by his own as Madara with the 10 tails powers is not even 1/4 of Rikudou Senin with the 10 tails

I bet if Madara + 10 tails end up beign a reality warper most people here will be shitting on their pants of fury


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 7, 2009)

I love how everyone suddenly assumes that, because of a guy who's DEAD, all the Narutoverse gets bumped up in power.

Really, the only thing the next chapter does for the Narutoverse as a whole is make it a lot better in verse vs. verse fights due to Madara's new toy (If he's not lying about it.).



Hadesama said:


> I bet if Madara + 10 tails end up beign a reality warper most people here will be shitting on their pants of fury



That would be important if Madara actually said he could reality warp with 10 tails. He said he could create a giant illusion. 

Obviously, mindless fans get the two confused.

Also, someone in Fairy Tail is a reality warper.


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

You mean the guy who reincarnates himself, oh right.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hadesama said:


> Not really, even if Madara failed RS still takes the entire narutoverse up by his own as Madara with the 10 tails powers is not even 1/4 of Rikudou Senin with the 10 tails
> 
> *I bet if Madara + 10 tails end up beign a reality warper most people here will be shitting on their pants of fury*



No I would be laughing at how fucking stupid it is this is almost a Kubo style fuck up with power levels. I mean if people are now creating moon's and shit where does that leave guys like Kakashi and the like's. Also lol at Minato isn?t the guy meant to be the be all end all of the Narutoverse lol Kishi nice going on the power scaling. Its Dragonball all over again Sayians>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>everyone else.


----------



## Hadesama (Oct 7, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> I love how everyone suddenly assumes that, because of a guy who's DEAD, all the Narutoverse gets bumped up in power.
> 
> Really, the only thing the next chapter does for the Narutoverse as a whole is make it a lot better in verse vs. verse fights due to Madara's new toy (If he's not lying about it.).
> 
> ...



No no, Im not saying by any means 10 tails gives reality warping Im just wondering how would everyone react here if the 10 tails could grant reality warping not saying it will Im just asked how would you react if it happened?

"I mean if people are now creating moon's and shit where does that leave guys like Kakashi and the like's. Also lol at Minato isn’t the guy meant to be the be all end all of the Narutoverse"

Thats the funny part how a crappy universe gets raised alone by 1 single guy cause everyone else in that universe is crap lol is like when you have a team work in your school and you have to make all the work alone cause everyone else will only fuck it up, hahahaha I cant stop laughing for the way this fucking 2 characters (10 tails and Rikudou) are poweres, is like if Kishi got mad that his own verse is always raped in verses vs so Kishi only created them to defend the narutoverse in vs


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> No I would be laughing at how fucking stupid it is this is almost a Kubo style fuck up with power levels. I mean if people are now creating moon's and shit where does that leave guys like Kakashi and the like's. Also lol at Minato isn?t the guy meant to be the be all end all of the Narutoverse lol Kishi nice going on the power scaling. Its Dragonball all over again Sayians>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>everyone else.



BAWWWWWWWWWWWW.

Saiyans are better than everyone else anyway.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Lol at the thought of narutoverse having a character that fucks up the power order majorly.



It was unexpected.



AeroNin said:


> and madara with the 10-tails power and full EMS will still lose to rasengan+kb feint
> 
> nice, narutoverse is back at the bottom



You are really butthurt about this chapter aren't you?



Madara42 said:


> No one answered my question.
> 
> Who confirmed the spoilers to be true?



The same two people who confirmed the Bleach/Op spoilers and do it every week.



C. Hook said:


> I love how everyone suddenly assumes that, because of a guy who's DEAD, all the Narutoverse gets bumped up in power.



Because we can't use dead people in verse fights right . 

Which is why Itachi, Pain and everyone else are still used in Narutoverse fights right even though they are dead .


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 7, 2009)

Saiyans suck. Vegeta doesn't suck. Therefore, he is not a Saiyan. Therefore, he is God.

There, I just proved Vegeto is God.



Hadesama said:


> No no, Im not saying by any means 10 tails gives reality warping Im just wondering how would everyone react here if the 10 tails could grant reality warping not saying it will Im just asked how would you react if it happened?



We'd have a minor shitstorm for a day or two before returning to normal.

When Bleachverse (Briefly) surpassed the OPverse in destructive power, bricks were shat for only a few days. When Pein started the ramp up of Narutoverse by blowing up Konoha, there was chaos for only about half a week, and his feat was an actual on-panel "BOOM!" feat.

Me? I couldn't have cared less. It was mainly Asura Pein's blockbusting feat that got me (Just because half the threads were Asura Pein vs. Insert character.).



Hadesama said:


> Thats the funny part how a crappy universe gets raised alone by 1 single guy cause everyone else in that universe is crap lol is like when you have a team work in your school and you have to make all the work alone cause everyone else will only fuck it up, hahahaha I cant stop laughing for the way this fucking 2 characters (10 tails and Rikudou) are poweres, is like if Kishi got mad that his own verse is always raped in verses vs so Kishi only created them to defend the narutoverse in vs



I kind of felt the same way when Pein created the moon. Blowing up Konoha was good because it actually served a purpose. Creating a mini-moon? Just pure "GOTTA UP THE POWER NOW GOTTA UP THE POWER NOW!!!" 

To be fair, OP had one of these in Enies Lobby, where everyone was pulling powerups out their posterior.



Platinum said:


> Because we can't use dead people in verse fights right .
> 
> Which is why Itachi, Pain and everyone else are still used in Narutoverse fights right even though they are dead .



Does this mean we can use Gol D Roger in One Piece fights and all the Quincies that ever lived in Bleach fights?

I'm looking forward to seeing Pluton.

Notice how most Narutoverse fights don't include Minato?


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Saiyans suck. Vegeta doesn't suck. Therefore, he is not a Saiyan. Therefore, he is God.
> 
> There, I just proved Vegeto is God.
> 
> ...



If Vegeta is God, then what does that make Super Vegito? 

And it's common shounen law or at least this competition between the HST where random asspull powerups are a everyday thing. 

Seriously I think Oda, Kishi and Kubo meet up to see who will outdo the other, while Oda probably talks reason to them going "guys, guys just do something cool and fun for the fans" while Kishi and Kubo are going "PSHHHUUUU BOOOOM BLAAAAAMM POWWWWWW BAHBFAHBFAJEBNFJDJNDJDJNFFJNE POWERUPS!AHABFHBAHJANJDBSNHD!!!!!!!!!!

Well Kubo is probably saying "Durrr Wonderweiss is my favorite character because we share the same condition Hurrrr"


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Does this mean we can use Gol D Roger in One Piece fights and all the Quincies that ever lived in Bleach fights?
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing Pluton.
> 
> Notice how most Narutoverse fights don't include Minato?



That's because we never had an idea of what they could do. Well guess what we have now in Naruto verse .

And once we see what Pluton can do, why the fuck not use it in battles.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 7, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> If Vegeta is God, then what does that make Super Vegito?



Worse than God. Goku's presence taints the pure awesome with hunger and love.



Roxxas said:


> Seriously I think Oda, Kishi and Kubo meet up to see who will outdo the other, while Oda probably talks reason to them going "guys, guys just do something cool and fun for the fans" while Kishi and Kubo are going "PSHHHUUUU BOOOOM BLAAAAAMM BAHBFAHBFAJEBNEF POWERUPS!AHABFHBAHJANJDBSNHD!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well Kubo is probably saying "Durrr Wonderweiss is my favorite character because we share the same condition Hurrrr"



You're giving Kishi too little credit. Before the current "PSHHHUUUU BOOOOM BLAAAAAMM BAHBFAHBFAJEBNEF POWERUPS!AHABFHBAHJANJDBSNHD!!!!!!!!!!!" there was "PSHHHUUUU BOOOOM BLAAAAAMM BAHBFAHBFAJEBNEF *Uchiha* POWERUPS!AHABFHBAHJANJDBSNHD!!!!!!!!!!!"

Now at least Naruto, Pein, and some random sage who can create moons on his deathbed are getting some.



Platinum said:


> That's because we never had an idea of what they could do. Well guess what we have now in Naruto verse .
> 
> And once we see what Pluton can do, why the fuck not use it in battles.



You win.  I hate being logically fallible.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> You win.  I hate being logically fallible.



Concession accepted .


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 7, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Concession accepted .



That's the only time I've seen that phrase used after an actual concession.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> That's the only time I've seen that phrase used after an actual concession.



Wow, I can't of an occasion where it's been used like how it's supposed to be used either.

That's pretty ironic.


----------



## God (Oct 7, 2009)

Munboy trolled the OBD


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Wow, I can't of an occasion where it's been used like how it's supposed to be used either.
> 
> That's pretty ironic.




You guys just haven't been around here long enough. 

Back in the day I would make n00bs and suckas weep in concession as they crawl away back to their shithole, and when I mean weep, I really mean they come back and back again to revenge neg.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 7, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> You guys just haven't been around here long enough.
> 
> Back in the day I would make n00bs and suckas weep in concession as they crawl away back to their shithole, and when I mean weep, I really mean they come back and back again to revenge neg.



Back in the "old" days, even I was owning you.  

Thank God you actually rock now.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> You guys just haven't been around here long enough.
> 
> Back in the day I would make n00bs and suckas weep in concession as they crawl away back to their shithole, and when I mean weep, I really mean they come back and back again to revenge neg.



And then you woke up right ?


----------



## God (Oct 7, 2009)

*looks at join date*

So 48 hours before is back in the day?


----------



## AeroNin (Oct 8, 2009)

when onepiece finally reveals that King Neptune created the onepiece universe and the devil fruits we'll be laughing at you again


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 8, 2009)

YO I TOLD YOU ALL BITCHES!!!!

is what Fuujin would say right now

This powerup is almost as ridiculous than Sailor Moon's powerup, city block busting -> solar system busting.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 8, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> YO I TOLD YOU ALL BITCHES!!!!
> 
> is what Fuujin would say right now
> 
> This powerup is almost as ridiculous than Sailor Moon's powerup, city block busting -> solar system busting.



More like the form of the powerup is ridiculous. Seriously, there's a Juubi? What the fuck? Want to magically retcon the "invincible Kyuubi" again, Kishi?

And Madara's plan seems to be to turn the moon into a gigantic sharingan.


----------



## 321zigzag (Oct 8, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> More like the form of the powerup is ridiculous. Seriously, there's a Juubi? What the fuck? Want to magically retcon the "invincible Kyuubi" again, Kishi?
> 
> And Madara's plan seems to be to turn the moon into a gigantic sharingan.



Sharingan Matrix apparently.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 8, 2009)

OH GOD


OH GOD MY EYES


Is this actually true? The stupid, it burns.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 8, 2009)

I am still skeptical. If Rikudo Senin looks even once at Kyoka Suigetsu he's finished. Plus we don't know how long it takes for him or the price of the jutsu that created the moon.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 8, 2009)

True. But if he's bloodlusted won't he just make a moon anyway, gravity fucking Aizen?


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 8, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> True. But if he's bloodlusted won't he just make a moon anyway, gravity fucking Aizen?



The moon in Naruto can't, by sheer common sense, be the mass of a normal moon. Otherwise, everything on the Narutoverse planet would have been A.) Killed by the Juubi if it was the size of a moon, or B.) killed by the senin ripping off country sized pieces of earth to create the moon.

Of course, Kishi doesn't think about common sense, does he?

Also, Madara's plan...

1. Turn moon into giant Sharingan
2. ?????
3. PROFIT!!! (And world domination)


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 8, 2009)

Two characters who we know practically nothing about in terms of combat.

Can we say "pointless"?


----------



## Teach (Oct 8, 2009)

Aizen decapitates him.


----------



## Xaosin (Oct 8, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> The moon in Naruto can't, by sheer common sense, be the mass of a normal moon. Otherwise, everything on the Narutoverse planet would have been A.) Killed by the Juubi if it was the size of a moon, or B.) killed by the senin ripping off country sized pieces of earth to create the moon.
> 
> Of course, Kishi doesn't think about common sense, does he?
> 
> ...



Actually it's more important how he created the moon to actually know this. If he did it like the way Pein did, this would effect things differently in the time-chamber. (But the Naruto-civilization existing now exist otherwise contradicts that) But if it was some slow ass sealing method or something like that, he get's speed blitz easily.
And even if he can create the moon, how does he use it on an enemy for battle purposes without it crushing him physically/via it's gravity as well?

And Kishi's been taking lessons from Kubo in 'Nonsensical trolling 101', which is why he trys to make Madara's plan so 'Manically evilishy and complex  !111!!' but still fails to reach that level of troll.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 9, 2009)

Wasn't that impressive when I read the actual chapter.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Oct 9, 2009)

Aizen become god and pawn rikudo


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 10, 2009)

After reading the actual chapter, Rikudo Sennin isn't all that. Hell, half the stuff in there was too vague to be quantified or used as a feat, and he didn't create the moon, just jettisoned the dead body of a creature he fought. Which can't have been the size of our moon, or its gravity itself would have killed everything in narutoverse.


----------



## God (Oct 10, 2009)

What's an Aizen? Is that some type of insect?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 10, 2009)

So anyone up for Shinra Tensei tennis?


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 10, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So anyone up for Shinra Tensei tennis?



Definitley.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Oct 10, 2009)

aizen fails HARD since RS had both the rin'negan and the original sharingan (immunity to illusions)

rikudou for the win.


----------

